# What do you think of this doe?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Just wanted to know what you thought of one my favorite does, Pholia Farm Puzzle. http://pholiafarm.com/puzzle.htm
There is also a video of her kidding on their website *over an hour long tho, so be warned*
Anyway, just wanted to know what you all think of her. 
 if my plans go as I want them to and not to pieces, I hope to reserve a doeling from this girl in 2011---so for now, this is just for curiousity's sake. you've got to love them spots....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool markings. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the moonspots! Very impressive milk records too  Without a rear udder shot it's hard to see her medial, I would think a doeling from her would be a very nice kid!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very nice.....love her... all the way around..... :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's an awesome doe!!!! :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know a lot of the goats in her sire's pedigree, very popular well known goats, and a couple in her dam's -- over all a nice doe and paired with a nice buck which I am sure the breeder is capable of choosing the kids should be stunning.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

She's got nice conformation and the moonspots icing on the cake. Plenty of acclaimed, proven goats on her family tree. What's most impressive to me is how her rating went from 83 to 90. The description says she's lacking in forewidth/chest floor which is an important trait for me, but bred to the right buck kids could improve. I give her a thumbs up!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice doe and I love the spots. . . If I were to get a goat from Pholia, it would probably be one out of Harriet or Deana. I LOVE Deana and they do too.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She is a very dairy does good breed charecter nice long neck strong topline, good wedge shape. She has good shape to her udder and nice teat size and placement. I would like to see better rear leg angulation, more rear udder (remember the 1/3 rule) and tighter shoulders. 
But over all she is pretty.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Lacking the rear udder, she looks nice. Her 3/4 udder shot leads you to believe she has outward pointing teats but other than that she's flashy and a very nice doe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very pretty little doe...and neat markings!!


----------

